# Long shank core box bits



## Jon W. Branstrator (Oct 10, 2009)

Looking for source(s) of long shank 1/4" shank diameter core box router bits such as came with my lettering kit. I need 1/2" and 1/4" diameters. Or, any other suggestions on how to use standard shank length bits on a 30-year old Craftsman?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jon

The ones below may work for you 

Amazon.com: Milescraft 2204 3-Piece Router Bit Set for Designs/Inlays: Home Improvement
MLCS core box and round nose router bits

========



Jon W. Branstrator said:


> Looking for source(s) of long shank 1/4" shank diameter core box router bits such as came with my lettering kit. I need 1/2" and 1/4" diameters. Or, any other suggestions on how to use standard shank length bits on a 30-year old Craftsman?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Magnate


----------

